# Was haben eure Helme gekostet?



## Deleted 39826 (13. Februar 2007)

Was haben eure Helme gekostet?


----------



## Effendi Sahib (13. Februar 2007)

Aldi 7 Euro - paßt mir besser als Giro-Helme für weit mehr als 100 Tacken und sind auch extrem leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da_Biker_Matze (13. Februar 2007)

@ ALPHA-CENTAURI: Hey !Was fährst du denn ? also Freeride,DH,XC,...?!

Grüße Matze


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (13. Februar 2007)

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren einen Met Anaxagore2 für 69Eus und bin super zufrieden. Paßt so gut wie kein Anderer zu meinem Kopf, ist leicht und sehr gut belüftet.

Was soll diese Umfrage aber bezwecken? Allein am Preis kann man schlecht ausmachen welcher Helm der beste ist. Wichtiger ist daß er paßt und auch optisch gefällt.


----------



## Mrs. Whitey (13. Februar 2007)

Hab meinen in Italien gekauft und das war kurz vor Saison ende..
Hat glaube ich knapp 50 gekostet!


----------



## Ready To Race (13. Februar 2007)

kommt druf an welcher..
der ff-helm hat 100 gekostet (hab aba nur 90 gezahlt)

die dirtschüssel so ca.40 

alle helme davor..(sprich kinderfahrradhelm)gabs immer geschnkt..zum geb un so


----------



## Da_Biker_Matze (13. Februar 2007)

Ja ich fahr nen mattschwarzen Giro vollintegral Helm fÃ¼r 150â¬ und ich muss sagen...bin sehr zufrieden...gute belÃ¼ftung,Brille passt gut rein, optisch sehr schick und stabil...und des innenfutter is gut zum rausnehmen dank versteckter DruckknÃ¶pfe! Der Helm is Top! 

naja aber um beim Thema zu bleiben.. ich stimme "CC-WÃ¶lfchen" vollkommen zu, denn bei einem Helm kommt es nicht nur auf den Preis an,sondern auch vorallem auf den Tragekomfort und zum Beispiel die StabilitÃ¤t (=Sicherheit) !!

=>  also..mein TIPP fÃ¼r den Helmkauf, einfach mehrere verschieden aufsetzen!dann findet man schon den richtigen^^

hoffe ich bin nicht zu weit abgeschweift  

GrÃ¼Ãe Matze


----------



## Deleted 39826 (13. Februar 2007)

Da_Biker_Matze schrieb:


> @ ALPHA-CENTAURI: Hey !Was fährst du denn ? also Freeride,DH,XC,...?!
> 
> Grüße Matze



Fahrrad. Ich habn schweres und ein Mittelschweres die ich im Wechsel den Berg hoch schieb und dann runterkullere.

Zur Umfrage: Ic hwar damals an nem 40 Euro Uvex hängen geblieben. Leider kein Inmold (GNARG!!! Wär 10 euro teurer gewesen - hab ich übersehen). Dafür sitzt das ding 1A und hat ein verstellrad. Würd ich wieder empfehlen - aber bitte mit ner Inmold-Schale. Mich interresiert nicht was für ein Helm, sondern wie bei euch das Preisniveau ist.

Da helm ein Verschleisstel ist und regelmässig gewechselt werden sollte (IRRC 3 Jahre bei keinem Schaden) ist mein Limit bei 50 - 100 Euro. Da gibts auch meistens gute brauchbare modelle.


----------



## Yossarian (13. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Fahrrad. Ich habn schweres und ein Mittelschweres die ich im Wechsel den Berg hoch schieb und dann runterkullere.



Mist, da war er schneller.


----------



## Redking (14. Februar 2007)

Ich habe das Problem das alle Helme bei mir Druckstellen verursachen. 
Ich fahre einen Helm der regulär 189 kostet aber habe nur 135 bezahlt.
Musste aber etwas verändern, damit die Druckstellen nicht mehr schmerzen.
Am 9. 4 krieg ich einen neuen aber für den muss ich nichts bezahlen.
Ach und der FF kostete 39 
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## tesa (14. Februar 2007)

alpina mythos, fÃ¼r 60â¬ beim e-strand. bin top zufrieden damit und bei dem preis juckt mich die replacement-garantie nicht.
ansonsten hab ich noch eine salatschÃ¼ssel von 661 fÃ¼r 35â¬ von bmo, aber die trag ich nur selten, dirt fahr ich nicht mehr oft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. Februar 2007)

uvp oder tatsächlich gezahlt?

und was ist eigentlich an in-mould besser?
ich hatte in meinem bisherigen leben von jeder sorte welche und kann nicht sagen, dass A prinzipiell besser ist als B. 
oder umgekehrt...


----------



## Yeste (14. Februar 2007)

Habe den "Spiuk Nexion" in Rot-Silber für EUR 80,- gekauft. Das ist eine Firma aus dem Baskenland. Alejandro Valverde fährt ebenfalls dieses Modell.


----------



## Darth Timo (14. Februar 2007)

Giro Xen fÃ¼r 99â¬ (UVP glaube ich ~150â¬)
...war der einzige der mir gepaÃt hat - und ich habe alle ausprobiert, bestimmt 20 unterschiedliche Modelle.


----------



## MasterChris (14. Februar 2007)

Für Freeride und Downhill hab ich mir den Troy Lee D2 Bomber (siehe Gallerie) gegönnt. Hat Anfang 2005 399Euros gekostet, hab aber die von mountainbikes.net auf 330 runtergehandelt

Zum Touren hab ich nen Giro E2... war damals im Angebot für 79euros


----------



## Danger-Deluxe (14. Februar 2007)

hab nen 661 fullface helm von 2005.
hab den bei ebay fÃ¼r 2,70â¬ bekommen + 5â¬ versandt


----------



## Trollobaby (14. Februar 2007)

8 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. Februar 2007)

mehrfachnennungen müssten möglich sein.


----------



## Der Toni (14. Februar 2007)

Ich habe eine MET 5th Element (teuer)  und einen Casco Vautron (schweineteuer) .
Den MET trage ich meistens, der ist angenehmer zu tragen und schneller nachzustellen.


----------



## MTB-Rider888 (14. Februar 2007)

gude,

meiner ist aus 24 karätigem gold!!! 

merkste was?   

jetzt kannst du dir ausrechnen wie viel der kostet!!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (14. Februar 2007)

na, zwischenfazit: tendenz ist ja eindeutig zu helmen im zweistelligen bereich.


----------



## Fanatic_Ice (14. Februar 2007)

Mein KED Esox Visor - aber in schwarz.


----------



## Bergamont-rider (14. Februar 2007)

mein "normaler" helm ist von giro und hatte glaub ich 50â¬gekostet und mein freeride/Dh Helm ist ein Fox Tracer fÃ¼r 109â¬


----------



## seppumba (14. Februar 2007)

ne feine MET-Styroporkappe fÃ¼r 54,95â¬ bei bike-discount.
preis leistung ist ok und die belÃ¼ftung ist top ^^


----------



## Stefan_Yoah (14. Februar 2007)

Einen MTB Helm 90â¬ und einen Fullface Helm 129â¬ (Specialized) belÃ¼ftung ist bei beiden Porno und im Winter frieren beim Fullface auch nicht die ohren ab =)


----------



## the.collective (14. Februar 2007)

also MEINE dirtschüssel ist von protec und hat 40 gekostet!
und mein freeride-fullface-helm is von giro (remedy) und hat 130 gekostet!


----------



## Ready To Race (14. Februar 2007)

JAAAA dirtschüssel protec.. me2 !
und mein ff-helm is im übrigen von axo. noch nie gefahren..
aba geil.. das ich mal wieda in was mit größe S reinpasse 

is aba gemütich das ding.. könnt ich glatt drinn schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gecco (15. Februar 2007)

Specialized Deviant 07 für 139Euro


----------



## polo (15. Februar 2007)

ich weiß es nicht mehr.


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2007)

polo schrieb:


> ich weiß es nicht mehr.


----------



## polo (15. Februar 2007)

weiß google, wieviel mein helm gekostet hat 
tatsächlich: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=polos+helm+giro+havoc&btnG=Suche&meta=


----------



## dubbel (15. Februar 2007)

Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 18.100 für *was kostet polos helm?* . (0,19 Sekunden)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&safe=off&q=was+kostet+polos+helm?&meta=


----------



## swirrl (15. Februar 2007)

Die Umfrage ist relativ unsinnig weil die Frage nicht definiert ob halbschale oder Fullface, außerdem besitzen die meisten wohl mehr als einen Helm.

Pro-tec Classic brown 36euro
Pro-tec Ace 20euro


----------



## Deleted 39826 (15. Februar 2007)

swirrl schrieb:


> Die Umfrage ist relativ unsinnig weil die Frage nicht definiert ob halbschale oder Fullface, außerdem besitzen die meisten wohl mehr als einen Helm.
> 
> Pro-tec Classic brown 36euro
> Pro-tec Ace 20euro



Hm. Hast recht. Es geht eher Halbschale. Die Fullface gehen ja wirklcih > 200 Euro. Auch Halbschale + Kinnbügel sollte nicht mit rein. Und wenn mehrere Helme: Den, womit ihr am meisten fährt


----------



## dkc-live (15. Februar 2007)

giro havoc 90 nach defekt durch kontakt mit eisenstange zu giro geschickt. neuer 45


----------



## Andi M. (16. Februar 2007)

Giro eclipse NEU - 35,51  bei Ebay - Passt super und ist chic....
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby78 (16. Februar 2007)

Giro Encinal für 69, im Sommer 2004 beim Stadler.


----------



## Baxx (18. Februar 2007)

Alpina Mythos 50


----------



## Marzocchi666 (18. Februar 2007)

Also mein Fullface Helm der Dainese Raptor hat 200 gekostet und mein anderer Helm der Speed Stuff Dirt Classic hat 35 gekostet!
bin mit beiden mehr als glücklich kann die nur empfelen!!!


----------



## Meridaracer (18. Februar 2007)

Alphina Meridateamhelm 60 .


----------



## theLastTemplar (18. Februar 2007)

polo schrieb:


> weiÃ google, wieviel mein helm gekostet hat
> tatsÃ¤chlich: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=polos+helm+giro+havoc&btnG=Suche&meta=



rofl


und sonst ist meine melone maÃgeschneidert fÃ¼r den uvex boss hoss gewachsen. 80â¬


----------



## Mr.Dark (18. Februar 2007)

Met Predatore = 100 

Hab halt ne große Birne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic_Ice (2. Mai 2007)

Hi,

das Teil habe ich auch noch...für 20 EUR neu erstanden.
http://www.sixsixone.com/media/store/product/6110-00.jpg


----------



## Laderboesi (2. Mai 2007)

Moin,

Bell Sweep XC: 100 Öhre ind er e-Bucht
Met 5th Element: 75 Öhre auch aus der Ebucht (vor 4 Jahren)

Beides 1a Helme!!!

Gruß
Laderboesi


----------



## Mr. Svonda (2. Mai 2007)

Uvex Wing






~ 80 teuro


----------



## Manuel79 (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Bell Sweep XC für eigentlich 129,-- Euro, beim Bikekauf entsprechend günstiger. 

Habe ungefähr 6 Helme probiert, keiner ließ sich so gut via Rad am Hinterkopf justieren, wie der Bell. Bei Bell wird per Rad das Sitzband gleichmäßig zusammengezogen. Bei anderen Helmen musste ich die Passform über zwei Schieber regeln... dadurch war eine gute Passform schwerer zu finden als mit dem Rad. Weiterhin war der Schnitt des Helms runder, für mich besser weil kein drücken. Habe mich gleich wohler gefühlt... dafür gebe ich auch dann gerne mal ein paar Euro mehr aus. Die anderen Helme waren zwischen 80 - 100 Euro.


----------



## Master | Torben (2. Mai 2007)

Meine Freundin und ich fahren beide den Azonic Skid Lid - jeweils 35 Euro pro Helm haben wir bezahlt.


----------



## Speedy78 (3. Mai 2007)

Bell Sweep XC - 140 â¬

Super leicht, sitzt wie angegossen, super einzustellen... Geile belÃ¼ftung, leider kein Insektenschutz... is aber nicht ganz so wichtig...


----------



## WolArn (3. Mai 2007)

Ich hab den 200-Helm von Uvex genommen, fragt mich aber nicht, wieso so einen teuren Helm.  

Also mich nerven inzwischen die Insekten, und verstehe jetzt nicht, wieso der teure kein Fliegengitter hat.  

...erst irgendwan später erfuhr ich das T-Mobile diesen Helm fährt; darum also so teuer!?   Aber ich habe zum Glück 'nen weißen; passt auch besser zu meiner weißen Uvex-Brille. 


Manuel79 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bell Sweep XC für eigentlich 129,-- Euro, beim Bikekauf entsprechend günstiger.
> 
> Habe ungefähr 6 Helme probiert, keiner ließ sich so gut via Rad am Hinterkopf justieren, wie der Bell. Bei Bell wird per Rad das Sitzband gleichmäßig zusammengezogen.


 Genau so geht das auch beim Uvex.


----------



## Walroß (3. Mai 2007)

Ich hab mir vor einigen Jahren einen S1 von Specialized gekauft. Der hat damals 130 Euro gekostet.
Nachdem er an einem Baum zerschellt ist, habe ich mir den selben nochmal für knapp 90 Euro gekauft (wurde zu dem Zeitpunkt schon nicht mehr hergestellt, deshalb so viel billiger).
Am Helm spare ich nicht, denn nichts ist nerviger als ein drückender, schlecht belüfteter Helm.
Also wird der gekauft, der am besten passt. Wenn er 150 Euro kostet, gut. Wenn er nur 50 kostet noch besser.  
Ach so, ich nehm ihn für Rennrad und MTB her.


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Mai 2007)

Fox Flux 100â¬


----------



## g-star79 (4. Mai 2007)

MET 5th Element 80 Glocken...

http://www.deanwoods.com.au/store/images/met_5thelement_blue.jpg

Einer der schönsten Helme auf der ganzen Welt, wie fast alle von MET...
Und passen tut er auch noch...

Edit: Schleichwerbung

[


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hennefetzt (4. Mai 2007)

Specialized Decibel, 120 Euro, Super Teil


----------



## Tom355 (5. Mai 2007)

5,99 vom penny..
hatte früher mal einen specialized und der war nicht so gut..
hats im teuto zerlegt ;-)


----------



## tbird (6. Mai 2007)

Alpina Ethos. 80â¬.

schwarz. schÃ¶n. leicht.


----------



## Lateralus (6. Mai 2007)

Specialized Decibel in Team-rot...149  glaube ich...aber für eine Komponente, die dazu da ist, Dein Leben zu retten oder lebenswert zu halten, ist es mir das wert...übrigens die einzige Sache, bei der meine Frau mal nix dagegen hatte, viel geld auszugeben


----------



## BSH (6. Mai 2007)

Mein Integralhelm hat 50 gekostet,

Im Decathlon


----------



## Steppenwolfff (7. Mai 2007)

170  Casco Vautron. War der einzige, der auf meine Riesenrübe passte.


----------



## Exekuhtot (7. Mai 2007)

Freeridehelm, den ich 2 mal gefahren bin: Fox Pilot 250â¬

CC-SchÃ¼ssel: KED irgendwas: 60â¬ 


Beide passen super aber der FOX wartet jetzt auf seinen Einsatz als Motorradhelm.....


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (7. Mai 2007)

meiner Specialized Devil schwarz 149 â¬, der meiner Frau Uvex Topmodell in weiÃ 189 â¬  muÃte unbeding der Helm sein weils der einzigste mit viel weiÃ war, wollte ihr eigentlich nur einen Helm fÃ¼r ca. 60 â¬ kaufen


----------



## daniel77 (7. Mai 2007)

Alpina Mythos für 55 im Angebot beim Stadler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joob45 (7. Mai 2007)

specialized decibel runde 150 glaube ich. ist aber echt ein geiler helm in black matt


----------



## DülmenerMTBer (7. Mai 2007)

joob45 schrieb:


> specialized decibel runde 150 glaube ich. ist aber echt ein geiler helm in black matt



ja genau so heißt meiner auch nicht Devil, habe ihn auch in schwarz matt


----------



## Wheelsiderider (9. Mai 2007)

Sehr geil sind:
Azonic Fury DH für 89
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/B...ace-Helme/Azonic-Fury-DH-Helm-2006::5916.html

O´neal Fury DH für 109
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/Bekleidung/Helme/Full-Face-Helme/ONeal-Fury-DH-Helm::6557.html

Der Witz ist das beide baugleich sind und auch genau gleich aussehen.
Nur der Azonic ist halt billiger.

Also KAUFT den Azonic!!!


----------



## Geesthachter (26. Februar 2008)

giro flak helm 45 euros. fürs dirten erst mal passend  voll zu frieden damit


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Februar 2008)

Uvex. Ein 2004er Modell. Name?   Leicht ist er, passen tut er. Mit Verstellrädchen und Insektengitter. 100 Steine ('s gab Rabatt).


----------



## dwe60 (26. Februar 2008)

KED Champion Visor 2008 für 63,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (26. Februar 2008)

alditüte, hab ich geklaut. hat also nix gekostet


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (26. Februar 2008)

zuviel: 
frau uvex boss rs
sohn uvex supersonic und giro fullface
tochter uvex supersonic und giro fullface
ich uvex boss rs und ein met fürs rr, welcher weiss ich nicht  
also insgesamt ein paar hundert euro, aber sinnvoll investiert und somit zu verschmerzen  

mfg
frank


----------



## Highsider84 (26. Februar 2008)

Fox Flux  - 85

Bell Variant 100

O'Neal Fury DH Full Face 60 (!)


mfg


----------



## Meridaracer (26. Februar 2008)

mtb-rr-radler schrieb:


> zuviel:
> frau uvex boss rs
> sohn uvex supersonic und giro fullface
> tochter uvex supersonic und giro fullface
> ...



Mit dieser Investition haste echt was gutes getan   wenn Sie denn auch getragen werden.

Erzähl mal Bitte wie die Helme von uvex so sind und schau doch bitte mal welchen du von MET hast. Würde mich interessien. Da ich mir auch mal wieder nen neuen Helm kaufen möchte.

Danke schon mal


----------



## swiss (26. Februar 2008)

Meiner war teurer als deiner, somit ist er auch länger als deiner.

Was genau ist die Absicht dieses threads?


----------



## Spezialistz (27. Februar 2008)

protec classic: 29,95


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (27. Februar 2008)

Meridaracer schrieb:


> Mit dieser Investition haste echt was gutes getan   wenn Sie denn auch getragen werden.
> 
> Erzähl mal Bitte wie die Helme von uvex so sind und schau doch bitte mal welchen du von MET hast. Würde mich interessien. Da ich mir auch mal wieder nen neuen Helm kaufen möchte.
> 
> Danke schon mal



sicher wird immer ein helm getragen, von den kids UND von den eltern.
der met ist ein zefiro. 
die uvex sind für uns super, wir fahren seit jahren nur noch uvex. den met hatte ich mir fürs rr gekauft, da er paßte und im angebot war.
qualitativ sind sie alle top, auch die giro`s der kids.
bei helmen muß man halt lange probieren, bevor man einen findet der sich gut trägt.

mfg
frank


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Februar 2008)

swiss schrieb:


> Meiner war teurer als deiner, somit ist er auch länger als deiner.
> 
> Was genau ist die Absicht dieses threads?



Meiner Meinung nach ist der Sinn des Threads: Das man sehen kann ob man sich für den Renneinsatz, Touren usw. unbedingt einen Teuren kaufen muss um glücklich zu sein oder ob es auch Preiswertere Modelle gibt die Sehr gut sind.


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Februar 2008)

Ist wie bei jeder Materialdiskussion: Je teurer, je besser. - Das Material, nicht der, der es benutzt...


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Februar 2008)

Aber manchmal sind auch die Preiswerteren Dinge besser als die Teuren oder genau so gut also sogenannte Preis-Leistungssieger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Februar 2008)

Sorry, vielleicht hätte ich den Sarkasmusmodus anschalten sollen, dann wäre klar geworden, was ich meine... Wie ging der nochmal? <sark> und </sark>?


----------



## Meridaracer (27. Februar 2008)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Sorry, vielleicht hätte ich den Sarkasmusmodus anschalten sollen, dann wäre klar geworden, was ich meine... Wie ging der nochmal? <sark> und </sark>?



 Sorry das kapiere ich jetzt nicht


----------



## scuba79 (27. Februar 2008)

hi 

teuer ist nicht immer besser! klar, da hat sicher jeder hier schon seine erfahrungen gemacht?!  meiner meinung nach sollte man aber am helm nicht sparen! ist ja beim biken unsere "lebensversicherung"! ich hatte schon zwei preiswertere modelle gehabt. einmal für 70 Euro und 119 euro. war nicht so zufrieden! ...und hatte auch, im nachhinein betrachtet, nicht wirklich so das vertrauen, wenn es zum ernstfall gekommen wäre! nun habe ich einen dainese d-raptor (239euro) und in sachen tragekomfort, belüftung,verarbeitung/ material und gewicht kein vergleich. sicher hab ich allein 20% für das marken-image gelöhnt, aber das wars mir wert.    

grüsse


----------



## mtb-rr-radler (27. Februar 2008)

teuer ist immer besser?

nein, aber bei einem helm ist für mich der preis sekundär.
da zählt zuerst die paßform, belüftung, verstellmöglichkeiten, verschluß. wenn das alles angenehm ist, wird er auch getragen, vor allem von den kids  

mfg
frank


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Februar 2008)

Ich meinte: Nicht alles, was teuer ist, ist gut und macht uns als FahrerInnen besser. Oft ist zu erleben, dass es das Material rausreißen soll, wenn der Mensch Schwierigkeiten hat, die Berge hochzuradeln, den Singletrail nicht bewältigt oder Angst vorm Downhill hat. Der Helm soll dann Sicherheit bringen. Dumm, denn so mancher verlässt sich auf teure Helme, teure Bremsen, teure Rahmen, teures Schnickschnack. Und bricht sich den Hals, weil er als Fahrer schlicht überfordert ist - das Material wäre es nicht. Also vielleicht erst überlegen und vergleichen (oder hier nach Erfahrungen fragen), bevor man zu tief in den Geldbeutel greift.

Allerdings spare ich persönlich auch nicht, vor allem nicht an der Sicherheit. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis sollte aber passen. Material- und Markenfetischisten um seiner selbst willen finde ich größtenteils albern. Das geht häufig über jede Sinngrenze hinaus. Aber gut: Jedem das seine. Und besser ein 200-Euro-Helm als gar keiner. Das gilt allerdings auch für den 20-Euro-Helm...


----------



## dubbel (28. Februar 2008)

HB76 schrieb:


> alditüte, hab ich geklaut. hat also nix gekostet



klaust du auch bei aldi, weil's da am billigsten ist?


----------



## chris29 (28. Februar 2008)

Hab einen Uvex Supersonic fÃ¼r 89 â¬ und einen MET Stradivarius fÃ¼r (normal 215) 155 â¬


----------



## Gralmaster88 (10. März 2008)

Da ich einen ziemlichen Eierkop hab     muss bei mir ein Integralhelm in gr. XXL her L passt net mehr und XL fällt meißt wie L aus!
Der einziege Helm in der passenden größe wäre der grüne O`neal Monster. Und das Teil kostet stolze 180 Euro.

Schon eine teure Angelegenheit!!!


----------

